# a



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

*Oakley at the Beach*

Oakley thoroughly loves the beach now...windswept, wet, sandy and with more energy than you can imagine. 

We even managed to coax him into the water, even if it was only his feet and snout that got wet!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunning action shots of Oakley on the beach ... just love his colour!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! ........again! 

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

gorgeous pics


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous pictures! Oakley is a lovely colour and so cute!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a beautiful colour poo!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG!!!!! He is the most amazing colour EVER! 
He is just gorgeous  & lovely pictures!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Stunning pictures what camera did you use please?


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Fantastic photos! I love his colour, does he have a white tip on his tail?


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the pictures! Oakley's posture and build is just like his brothers, oh and his tail! Much excitement in our house when your photos are posted.

Meg and Benji xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, wow wow Oakley :love-eyes:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh he is just scrummy and the photos are super!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic pictures of Oakley - looks like he's having a great time! Which beach is that?


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahhh I love seeing Oakley, he's gorgeous. Give him a big kiss from Wynny xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Wizbus said:


> Fantastic photos! I love his colour, does he have a white tip on his tail?


Yes he does, it looks like he's stuck it in a paintpot 



Pollypiglet said:


> Stunning pictures what camera did you use please?


It's a Canon 5D MkII with a EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM lens (apparently, according to Hubby )



dave the dog said:


> I love the pictures! Oakley's posture and build is just like his brothers, oh and his tail! Much excitement in our house when your photos are posted.
> 
> Meg and Benji xx


We look forward to photos of Benji too, they are so alike :love-eyes:



Donnag said:


> Ahhh I love seeing Oakley, he's gorgeous. Give him a big kiss from Wynny xx


Loads of big kisses back to Wynny too :love-eyes:



RubyCockapoo said:


> Fantastic pictures of Oakley - looks like he's having a great time! Which beach is that?


Hi Ian & Helen we take him to West Wittering & walk along by East Head as it's a great place to let him off the lead.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great skills with the camera! He is a wonderful colour.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Gosh he is a beauty!


----------

